# Sale/Rabat camping



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Just heard from a french couple who have travelled down from Rabat, that the Sale camp site is closed. (No loss from my point of view....I didnt like the site at all !!)

There is to be a new campsite built...this year....next year...sometime..Inshallah....

Jenny


----------

